# NVIDIA Disables GeForce GTX 900M Mobile GPU Overclocking with Driver Update



## btarunr (Feb 12, 2015)

With GeForce R347 drivers (version 347.29), NVIDIA disabled overclocking on its GeForce GTX 900M series mobile GPUs. Buyers of new notebooks, and using older drivers, with the chips fell under the impression that like their desktop counterparts, the GTX 900M series support overclocking, until they updated their drivers to 347.29, to find that their overclocks were wiped back to reference clocks, and overclocking using third-party tools was disabled. 

When angry users took to the official GeForce forums to report the bug, NVIDIA explained that overclocking on the GTX 900M series was enabled by accident, and has since been disabled with the recent driver updates. This explanation was met by angry reactions by users who argued that they should be allowed to use the hardware as they want, even if it voids their warranties. Historically, overclocking was allowed on NVIDIA GPUs.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## vega22 (Feb 12, 2015)

if you overclock them now how can we sell them to you again next year when we do it?

or is that not what this is saying?


----------



## shhnedo (Feb 12, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> if you overclock them now how can we sell them to you again next year when we do it?
> 
> or is that not what this is saying?


Sort of. If they make another rebrand like, they won't have much to change if people are allowed to OC their initial 9xxM gpus.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 12, 2015)

If I owned a GTX980M I would not feel the need to overclock it, you would be able to run all games at 60fps or more @1080p!!
I have a GTX770M and not even overclock this one yet.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 12, 2015)

What's stopping them from reverting back to an earlier driver?
If they really want to cook their GPU, let them.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 12, 2015)

If you want to play games and overclock, buy a damn desktop PC.


----------



## jateruy (Feb 12, 2015)

Literally there's no point OC a 900M GPU, you pull the clock slider right, the card will almost always thermal throttles itself back left on every equipped notebook.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Now, if they made liquid cooling for them .......


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 12, 2015)

For those who wonder what overclocking will give them
The answer is not much. Outta the box, you reach near-maximum potential. With overclocking you won't gain much anyway. Far from desktop GPU potential.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 12, 2015)

C'mon Nvidia. Why would you create more drama on top of what is already happening???


----------



## svl7 (Feb 12, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> What's stopping them from reverting back to an earlier driver?
> If they really want to cook their GPU, let them.





Octopuss said:


> If you want to play games and overclock, buy a damn desktop PC.



I assume you guys never actually owned a mobile system with a powerful GPU. While there certainly are systems that can't handle an overclock too well due to thermal limitations, there are many notebooks that can easily take an overclock including increased voltage with no issues at all, without hitting a critical temperature.

With the power and temperature sensing that's implemented in modern hardware it is almost impossible to damage a GPU, especially a mobile one, by overclocking. If you hit a thermal limit the card will slow itself down instantly, Nvidia is really good at this. They seem to have learnt some things since their Fermi (aka Thermi) generation.
The GPUs used on mobile graphic cards are identical with the parts used on desktop SKUs, they can easily handle the load. If the thermal envelope of the system doesn't allow it it will simply throttle, and if there is enough headroom... well it will perform like a champ. No harm done.

Here's a 970m in a system that's more than 5 years old. Overclocked by about 50% on the core...






You see the potential of this card. Probably Nvidia really just wants an easier way to sell rebranded hardware. If they don't allow overclocking you'll be forced to buy the same hardware again in order to get the increased performance.




jateruy said:


> Literally there's no point OC a 900M GPU, you pull the clock slider right, the card will almost always thermal throttles itself back left on every equipped notebook.



That just means that the thermal design of your system is not able to handle it, it doesn't mean that overclocking is a bad idea in general.


Look at it this way, if Nvidia did the same thing on desktop parts, you'd all be furious... some people are notebook enthusiasts, and for them this is like a slap in the face.





Dj-ElectriC said:


> For those who wonder what overclocking will give them
> The answer is not much. Outta the box, you reach near-maximum potential. With overclocking you won't gain much anyway. Far from desktop GPU potential.



I have to disagree. As long as you have a solid mobile system you can get insane overclocks with no issues at all, see above.


----------



## bogami (Feb 12, 2015)

Typical behavior of nVidia's some fucked up again ! Pll paying to nVidia for a good product and receive  knife in the back ! Horor .  They are also locked debt  on GTX590 OC manual options having determined a design error .I will not forgive fhis theft because I then bought the strongest option with a water-cooled just for oc option .Well, after all, we are fortunate that we do not get send kg of rice in cardboard boxes for Subscribers nVidia product .


----------



## john_ (Feb 12, 2015)

Too many accidents there in Nvidia lately. Probably accidents follow Nvidia's earnings reports. Higher profits, higher probability of accidents. Or maybe it's just coincidence.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Feb 12, 2015)

john_ said:


> Too many accidents there in Nvidia lately. Probably accidents follow Nvidia's earnings reports. Higher profits, higher probability of accidents. Or maybe it's just coincidence.



The GTX970 memory fiasco is hardly an accident, they knew very well what they were doing and hoped it did not come out.
This... I guess you can call it an accident that you could overclock to begin with?
But I personally always thought you could, hell I can with my now like 4 years old ATI graphics based laptop.
Taking something away from the people like that is terrible and should be labeled as criminal imo.


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't have a problem with this. Nvidia for DA win!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 12, 2015)

I still prefer reliability more over raw power as OCing does not just make the chip run hotter but also reduces it's lifespan. The GTX900M chips are meant to last for 3-4 years for mobile users, not less than a year of 24/7 OCing while stress testing it to get the same synthetic numbers of a custom desktop GTX900 card with aftermarket cooling solutions or liquid-cooling kits. What NVIDIA did is a good move to remind number freaks that pushing your $2000+ GTX970M powered "gaming" laptop will not give you the same level of performance found in GTX970 rigs no more than $1500. BTW, the term "gaming" on laptops is just a gimmick.


----------



## 64K (Feb 12, 2015)

How many people OC their laptop GPU anyway? We're on a tech site so there may be a few that do but I never have and I've never known anyone that does. I don't look for ways to create more heat and shorten the battery life for a few more FPS.


----------



## GhostRyder (Feb 12, 2015)

Well either way disabling it after you had it enabled is not exactly the smartest decision because you knew people were going to get mad about it.

While its not the most feasible thing and certainly something that only a small margin would do or even could do with thermal restraints and such, its still a feature that was there that is being taken away which is sure to make the masses mad.  Though personally I would not consider overclocking a mobile GPU at least much because it can cause heat issues among other things to my machine.


----------



## wickerman (Feb 12, 2015)

I wonder if Nvidia is so optimistic about their future in ARM based SoCs, that they are so willing to turn their backs on the desktop and mobile enthusiasts who have supported them for so many years? A lot of terrible moves lately certainly make it look that way...


----------



## Cheeseball (Feb 12, 2015)

They probably had to disable it because the OEM laptop manufacturers would be pissed if they get lots of RMAs for enthusiast/gaming-level laptops that have ruined heatsinks or possibly melted casings due to to the extra heat made from the overclocks. Mobile GPUs throttle anyway so it's probably not a big deal.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Feb 12, 2015)

I used to use an MSi GT60 with a GTX670m, when I played BF3 I had to overclock the GPU to get stable 60+ fps. The GPU ran well within thermal constraints, and was limited only by the lack of overvoltage. I still have the laptop and might give it a try with some voltmods, but I don't know if the power supply would like that.

Regardless, I don't think NV should be disabling OCing like that. When I OC my devices I am well aware of the risks and am willing to live with them. If people screw up NV doesnt have to replace them.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 12, 2015)

There is no God given right to overclock anything. The entitled generation needs to get in touch with reality. You are free to do whatever you desire with a product that you purchase but no where does it state that a manufacturer must provide a means for a product to be modified nor warranty a modded product.


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't get it and I might be totally wrong in my conclusions, but, the 970 "fiasco" for me, was nVidia trying out new ways to manage the memory, albeit unsuccessful. That's not exactly a bad move, more like trying to be innovative move. So now, they disabled the mobile GPU OC, as people pointed above, hardly a deal breaker. I don't wan't to sound like a fanboy here, its just I am tired of people banging on their door for like every single thing.

If they had disabled it from the start, and this information leaked, then probably this article would've been called: Nvidia intentionally disabling OC on mobile GPU. Catch my drift?



GorbazTheDragon said:


> If people screw up NV doesnt have to replace them.



Not so sure about that. I mean, if people mess up their laptop what usually happens is: Oh no mr. Salesman, I have done nothing wrong. I was typing on my Powerpoint and all of a sudden my laptop melted. While the reality should be something like: I was trying to get a few extra FPS using a 3rd party OC-tool and then the card hit it's termal limits, which the layout of this laptop wasn't inteded to and my laptop speakers melted. Can I get a new one for free?


----------



## moviemarketing (Feb 12, 2015)

64K said:


> I don't look for ways to create more heat and shorten the battery life for a few more FPS.



If you are running games on battery, you're doing it wrong.



Tsukiyomi91 said:


> What NVIDIA did is a good move to remind number freaks that pushing your *$2000 $1200* GTX970M powered "gaming" laptop will not give you the same level of performance found in GTX970 rigs no more than $1500.


 Fixed that for ya - P650SE starts from $1230: http://www.xoticpc.com/sager-np8651-clevo-p650se-eta-nov7-p-7690.html


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 12, 2015)

moviemarketing said:


> If you are running games on battery, you're doing it wrong.


If you are playing games on a notebook, you are doing it VERY WRONG, period.


----------



## Cheeseball (Feb 12, 2015)

lZKoce said:


> Not so sure about that. I mean, if people mess up their laptop what usually happens is: Oh no mr. Salesman, I have done nothing wrong. I was typing on my Powerpoint and all of a sudden my laptop melted. While the reality should be something like: I was trying to get a few extra FPS using a 3rd party OC-tool and then the card hit it's termal limits, which the layout of this laptop wasn't inteded to and my laptop speakers melted. Can I get a new one for free?



Then there is also the blown AC adapters because they end up drawing too much power over the factory-rated wattage (usually gaming laptops have 120W bricks). I've seen a ton of these when I worked for Toshiba and their P-series Satellites and X-series Qosmos.


----------



## moviemarketing (Feb 12, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> If you are playing games on a notebook, you are doing it VERY WRONG, period.



Even at stock clocks 980M still smokes 99% of desktop cards on the market.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 12, 2015)

It isn't just the 900M series, this affects my 840M as well.  I assume it is all Maxwell based GPUs that were affected.  Overclocking might not make that big of a difference on the higher end GPUs, but I definitely notice the difference on my lower end one.  I had a nice 200MHz overclock on the core and memory, and it allowed me to enable some extra features so I wasn't running games on completely low settings.  Looks like it is back to low settings for me.  This sucks, but oh well.




Octopuss said:


> If you are playing games on a notebook, you are doing it VERY WRONG, period.



I have a nice powerful desktop to play games on.  I also travel with my family.  Lugging my desktop and 27" monitor around on airplanes and in the car isn't exactly a decent option.  So it is either use a laptop or not game at all.  There are a lot of situations where a laptop is the best option.  And just because laptops aren't as powerful doesn't mean they are useless for playing games.  My 840M plays every game on the market.  And being a true gamer, I don't care if I'm running at lower settings and lower resolutions, I just care that I'm gaming.


----------



## insane 360 (Feb 12, 2015)

i overclock my dell vostro 3560 when i game.  it has the crappy hd7670m amd graphics in it, but when i overclock it, my games run 1080p at medium settings, without overclock, most of those games are slide shows...

and no i didn't buy the laptop for gaming, but it happens to game just fine when i want to game on it


----------



## Uplink10 (Feb 12, 2015)

This is what you call an impeccable timing, an irony. Dust from GTX 970 didn't settle but they keep trying to screw up more along the way. Maybe they didn't think anyone overclocked their GPUs in laptops and then tried to silently turn it off.

Nvidia turned "it is not a bug it is a feature" into "it is not a feature it is a bug".


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 12, 2015)

Coming up soon on AMD's twitter:









You don't do this kind of stuff nVidia. Not after the 970 drama 

People would (likely) understand if new parts came out with no overclocking but disabling overclocking on an already overclockable part...


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 12, 2015)

sometime ago MSI was mentioning overclocking their GTX980M sli laptop on their website , that text is gone now...
http://us.msi.com/product/nb/GT80-Titan-SLI-GTX-980M-SLI.html#hero-overview


----------



## romeg (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a GTX770M in a gaming laptop and while I've given some thought to overclocking it, I've not done so for the simple reason that, as is, it meets my needs and expectations perfectly. 

Having said that, I think I should be allowed to overclock if I wish. Afterall, it was MY money that bought the GPU and I should have the right to do whatever I wish to it. I overclocked my GTX780Ti and my GTX980 mainly because I could and I haven't seen fit yo return to the factory settings.


----------



## 64K (Feb 12, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> sometime ago MSI was mentioning overclocking their GTX980M sli laptop on their website , that text is gone now...
> http://us.msi.com/product/nb/GT80-Titan-SLI-GTX-980M-SLI.html#hero-overview



Good lord that laptop is $3,300 at Newegg. GTX 980m SLI for a 1080p screen.  1440p would have been a better choice for that much GPU.

I use my laptop with a GTX 660m in it for gaming when I travel and it does fine with older games and with newer games I have to turn down the settings but $800 is as high as will go for the amount of use I get out of it. My desktop rig is for most of my gaming.


----------



## iO (Feb 12, 2015)

I'd be pissed if I had a 10kg desktop replacement monster and nVidia decides that I'm too dumb to gauge the risk and gains of overclocking...


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 12, 2015)

Does vbios hex editing work on these cards still?


----------



## iaTa (Feb 12, 2015)

Sign the petition: https://www.change.org/p/nvidia-re-...geforce-equipped-notebooks?recruiter=20925400


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 12, 2015)

I never liked the idea of overclocking a laptop anyways. The cooling designs on most of them are bare minimum.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 12, 2015)

One can use older drivers, mod new ones perhaps, bypass with afterburner always ways around things.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 12, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I never liked the idea of overclocking a laptop anyways. The cooling designs on most of them are bare minimum.



That isn't really the case.  Sure, on the cheap laptops the cooling is bare minimum.  But on the high end laptop with GTX 900M cards, the cooling is very adequate. Overclocking might make the fan run a little bit more, but that is it.  Even on my 840m laptop, which is classified as an ultra-thin, the cooling is sufficient to let me overclock the 840m by a far bit.  Even with the GPU overclocked an extra 200MHz temps never go over 60°C for the GPU or CPU.  Upping the clocks doesn't really increase heat output a massive amount, it is upping the voltage that really increases the heat and the mobile GPUs never allowed for raising the voltage.



natr0n said:


> One can use older drivers, mod new ones perhaps, bypass with afterburner always ways around things.



Right now I'm sticking with the older drivers, but obviously that likely won't be a long term solution if I want to keep playing newer games.  I'm hoping, at the very least, some wise person figures out how to mod the new drivers to enable overclocking again.  Afterburner doesn't work with the new drivers, that is the point.  When you hit the apply button in any overclocking software, the overclock isn't applied, the sliders in Afterburner just revert right back to stock clocks.


----------



## Regenweald (Feb 12, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> if you overclock them now how can we sell them to you again next year when we do it?
> 
> or is that not what this is saying?



Yeah Amd rebranded the 7870M multiple times and sold that for about 2-3 years....
standard fare for this industry really... but i dn't see the need for OC'ing laptop gpus. heat is too big a factor.


----------



## Recus (Feb 12, 2015)

First gaming laptops are fail, very expensive. We won't buy it. But when Nvidia disables overclocking everyone changing their minds. And even they can't afford $2000 980M gaming laptop they start advocating those you can buy it. If you can buy gaming laptop you know they have short performance lifetime. You just buy new one.


----------



## moviemarketing (Feb 12, 2015)

Recus said:


> First gaming laptops are fail, very expensive. We won't buy it. But when Nvidia disables overclocking everyone changing their minds. And even they can't afford *$2000* *$1500* 980M gaming laptop they start advocating those you can buy it.



Fixed that for you ( http://www.xoticpc.com/sager-np8652-clevo-p650sg-p-7795.html )

As for whether gaming laptops are too expensive, what exactly are you comparing them to, $200 Chromebooks or $800 consumer grade stuff from hp, dell, etc.?  860M laptops start from around $900, 970M laptops start around $1200.

Most people I know already need a laptop for work or school, and some of us need one that can handle demanding applications. In most cases gaming cards have better performance relative to cost than the mobile Quadro and Firepro cards, and going for decent laptop with 980M or 970M is cheaper than buying separate gaming desktop and laptop.


----------



## Hood (Feb 12, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> If you are playing games on a notebook, you are doing it VERY WRONG, period.


This is the most sensible comment I've heard yet.  People play "Bejeweled" on their craptops and think they have a "Gaming Laptop"  They probably think a console is better for gaming than a PC...


----------



## Jurassic1024 (Feb 12, 2015)

I think nVIDIA knew how well these overclocked, but something other than rebranding is responsible for this, so I'll save my finger pointing and fear mongering until I get more info.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 12, 2015)

Recus said:


> First gaming laptops are fail, very expensive. We won't buy it. But when Nvidia disables overclocking everyone changing their minds. And even they can't afford $2000 980M gaming laptop they start advocating those you can buy it. If you can buy gaming laptop you know they have short performance lifetime. You just buy new one.



This driver affects even low grade parts (as per newtekie's post) which would benefit more from the overclocking. Not every laptop owner game on a 980M, I still have my old emachines m5310 with an overclocked 320m IGP. Doesn't play anything modern but is fine for my old pre-2000 games and the overclock helped a lot (from 150Mhz to 205Mhz, a hefty 35% overclock). I had to swap the aluminium heatsink for a cooper one though.


----------



## macintux (Feb 12, 2015)

As someone who owns a Clevo gaming laptop, and has built several gaming desktops, the amount of vitriol and hatred in this thread for people with gaming laptops is saddening and disturbing.

"This is the most sensible comment I've heard yet. People play "Bejeweled" on their craptops and think they have a "Gaming Laptop" They probably think a console is better for gaming than a PC..."

This kind of rude comment is unnecessary, hateful, and does nothing to further the conversation.  The GTX 860M GPU in my laptop overclocks very well without reaching thermal limits, and the idea of nVidia taking that away from me is, to say the least, annoying.


----------



## NC37 (Feb 12, 2015)

AMD marketing stab at nVidia by unlocking all their mobile GPUs coming in 3...2...


----------



## xfia (Feb 12, 2015)

64K said:


> Good lord that laptop is $3,300 at Newegg. GTX 980m SLI for a 1080p screen.  1440p would have been a better choice for that much GPU.
> 
> I use my laptop with a GTX 660m in it for gaming when I travel and it does fine with older games and with newer games I have to turn down the settings but $800 is as high as will go for the amount of use I get out of it. My desktop rig is for most of my gaming.



yeah that 980m sli is op for 1080p..  could do 4k pretty damn good


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 12, 2015)

Crazy times over at nvidia hq but the un answered question is WHY ,I mean they damn well know full well the Exact spec ,layout and pin out of all they sell and they do know how to market it well so why do this They know how these things go .

Because not doing it had the potential to cost them more is likely the answer.


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 12, 2015)

Nvidia tells you its giving you ROPs, L2 cache and now overclocking only to take it back.

Looks like the goal is to convince people to only play at 1080p and phase out overclocking since its not needed, judging by the reactions.


----------



## Captain_Tom (Feb 12, 2015)

To all the people claiming overclocking on Laptops is pointless:

I have overclocked my GTX 765m +100 core / +500 memory, and it netted me a 25% performance increase.  That is a BIG DEAL!  The same difference between a 780 and 980!

Oh and what temperature is it hitting?  Never goes over 80c, and that is in a compact 13.3" netbook.


If I can't overclock future Nvidia cards, I will not buy them - it is that simple.


----------



## Captain_Tom (Feb 12, 2015)

macintux said:


> As someone who owns a Clevo gaming laptop, and has built several gaming desktops, the amount of vitriol and hatred in this thread for people with gaming laptops is saddening and disturbing.
> 
> "This is the most sensible comment I've heard yet. People play "Bejeweled" on their craptops and think they have a "Gaming Laptop" They probably think a console is better for gaming than a PC..."
> 
> This kind of rude comment is unnecessary, hateful, and does nothing to further the conversation.  The GTX 860M GPU in my laptop overclocks very well without reaching thermal limits, and the idea of nVidia taking that away from me is, to say the least, annoying.



It's god damn ridiculous is what it is!  Mark my words, this will be coming to desktops in some form in the future...


----------



## Captain_Tom (Feb 12, 2015)

Regenweald said:


> Yeah Amd rebranded the 7870M multiple times and sold that for about 2-3 years....
> standard fare for this industry really... but i dn't see the need for OC'ing laptop gpus. heat is too big a factor.



Except it isn't.  No laptop that I have owned in the past 4 years has had any trouble with heat when overclocked.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 12, 2015)

@Captain_Tom try editing your posts next time.


----------



## 64K (Feb 12, 2015)

Captain_Tom said:


> It's #bleep# ridiculous is what it is!  Mark my words, this will be coming to desktops in some form in the future...



I don't think it will be happening on desktop GPUs. Nividia is using this excuse

"Unfortunately GeForce notebooks were not designed to support overclocking. Overclocking is by no means a trivial feature, and depends on thoughtful design of thermal, electrical, and other considerations. By overclocking a notebook, a user risks serious damage to the system that could result in non-functional systems, reduced notebook life, or many other effects.

There was a bug introduced into our drivers which enabled some systems to overclock. This was fixed in a recent update. Our intent was not to remove features from GeForce notebooks, but rather to safeguard systems from operating outside design limits."

They can't use that excuse for desktop GPUs as an owner can add case fans/after market coolers ect to reduce thermal issues.




Xzibit said:


> Nvidia tells you its giving you ROPs, L2 cache and now overclocking only to take it back.
> 
> Looks like the goal is to convince people to only play at 1080p and phase out overclocking since its not needed, judging by the reactions.



They're coming for our shaders next. Will they leave us nothing?


----------



## moviemarketing (Feb 12, 2015)

64K said:


> I don't think it will be happening on desktop GPUs. Nividia is using this excuse
> 
> "Unfortunately GeForce notebooks were not designed to support overclocking. Overclocking is by no means a trivial feature, and depends on thoughtful design of thermal, electrical, and other considerations. By overclocking a notebook, a user risks serious damage to the system that could result in non-functional systems, reduced notebook life, or many other effects.
> 
> ...


Laptop owners can buy a cooler, repaste, undervolt, mod the heat sinks, even delid the desktop CPUs sold on some models.



64K said:


> They're coming for our shaders next. Will they leave us nothing?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 12, 2015)

xfia said:


> yeah that 980m sli is op for 1080p..  could do 4k pretty damn good


 I don't know that 4k would be good, the 980m is weaker than the GTX970 desktop parts.  But 980m SLI would definitely do great at 1440p.


----------



## Captain_Tom (Feb 12, 2015)

64K said:


> I don't think it will be happening on desktop GPUs. Nividia is using this excuse
> 
> "Unfortunately GeForce notebooks were not designed to support overclocking. Overclocking is by no means a trivial feature, and depends on thoughtful design of thermal, electrical, and other considerations. By overclocking a notebook, a user risks serious damage to the system that could result in non-functional systems, reduced notebook life, or many other effects.
> 
> ...



It probably won't be removed from desktop, but I wouldn't rule it out entirely.  Remember Nvidia started cracking down on voltages AIB could use a while ago.  At the very least I wouldn't be surprised if they permanently lock out voltage control on desktop cards in the future.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 12, 2015)

64K said:


> I don't think it will be happening on desktop GPUs. Nividia is using this excuse
> 
> "Unfortunately GeForce notebooks were not designed to support overclocking. Overclocking is by no means a trivial feature, and depends on thoughtful design of thermal, electrical, and other considerations. By overclocking a notebook, a user risks serious damage to the system that could result in non-functional systems, reduced notebook life, or many other effects.
> 
> ...



If they wanted to safeguard they would use the thermal throttling supposedly built into the chips to safeguard them.

They have taken away overvolting on the desktop before...
I have to agree...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Cheeseball said:


> Then there is also the blown AC adapters because they end up drawing too much power over the factory-rated wattage (usually gaming laptops have 120W bricks). I've seen a ton of these when I worked for Toshiba and their P-series Satellites and X-series Qosmos.



My Inspiron XPS Gen 1/9100 had a 150W unit


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 12, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> My Inspiron XPS Gen 1/9100 had a 150W unit



My Asus G750JX with GTX770M comes with a 180W powerbrick, the Asus G751 with GTX980M comes with a 230W powerbrick.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> My Asus G750JX with GTX770M comes with a 180W powerbrick, the Asus G751 with GTX980M comes with a 230W powerbrick.



10 year diff. That unit had a m18 (r420) r9800 256mb and a Gallatin or Prescott 478 chip. Funny how their wattage levels keep going up


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 12, 2015)

Captain_Tom said:


> It probably won't be removed from desktop, but I wouldn't rule it out entirely.  Remember Nvidia started cracking down on voltages AIB could use a while ago.  At the very least I wouldn't be surprised if they permanently lock out voltage control on desktop cards in the future.



I can't overvolt my  Classified 780ti's.  I had to flash them to do it but at least EVGA give me two BIOS options and a nice warranty.

Some ASUS 7970 cards were voltage locked too.  Maybe not an AMD prerogative but nonetheless, an issue.

If you want to overvolt a card, it's your choice but it's not a right.  It's amusing such a petty issue has the salivating masses up in arms.  What's that saying about sense of entitlement?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 12, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> If you want to overvolt a card, it's your choice but it's not a right.  It's amusing such a petty issue has the salivating masses up in arms.  What's that saying about sense of entitlement?



Removing features on something you paid for.   It is yours, that is your sense of entitlement.
They are changing features sets already paid for.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 12, 2015)

Roll back to the previous driver, gee.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 12, 2015)

Fluffmeister said:


> Roll back to the previous driver, gee.


Level of not getting it over 9000.

If you are having instability yes... but for gaming you want to be on the driver that has the latest game patches in it... being forever stuck on an old driver is a ridiculous suggestion.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 12, 2015)

Fluffmeister said:


> Roll back to the previous driver, gee.



What if you buy a new game and you have issues and need the latest driver?
Not buy games anymore?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 12, 2015)

Patriot said:


> Level of not getting it over 9000.
> 
> If you are having instability yes... but for gaming you want to be on the driver that has the latest game patches in it... being forever stuck on an old driver is a ridiculous suggestion.



Then upgrade and enjoy the best your laptop can offer, if playing the latest triple A titles on a laptop is your thing.

Besides there are bound to be work arounds, but go ahead and get upset.



P4-630 said:


> What if you buy a new game and you have issues and need the latest driver?
> Not buy games anymore?



Yes, you stop playing games and become a farmer instead.

You're only option.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 12, 2015)

Fluffmeister said:


> Then upgrade and enjoy the best your laptop can offer, if playing the latest triple A titles on a laptop is your thing.
> 
> Besides there are bound to be work arounds, but go ahead and get upset.


But that isn't the best your laptop can do... It just got a downgrade.



Fluffmeister said:


> Yes, you stop playing games and become a farmer instead.
> 
> You're only option.


The difference between knowing you're shit and knowing your shit...
Glad we found which side you are on.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 12, 2015)

Fluffmeister said:


> Yes, you stop playing games and become a farmer instead.
> 
> You're only option.



Perhaps pigeon farm?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 12, 2015)

Patriot said:


> But that isn't the best your laptop can do... It just got a downgrade.



Not overclocking is a downgrade now?

OK.



Patriot said:


> The difference between knowing you're shit and knowing your shit...
> Glad we found which side you are on.



But your clearly a l33t overclocker, you dump the laptop in LN2 and enjoy!

And yes, I'm on the successful side.



P4-630 said:


> Perhaps pigeon farm?



Will coo be mine?


----------



## Captain_Tom (Feb 12, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> I can't overvolt my  Classified 780ti's.  I had to flash them to do it but at least EVGA give me two BIOS options and a nice warranty.
> 
> Some ASUS 7970 cards were voltage locked too.  Maybe not an AMD prerogative but nonetheless, an issue.
> 
> If you want to overvolt a card, it's your choice but it's not a right.  It's amusing such a petty issue has the salivating masses up in arms.  What's that saying about sense of entitlement?



That's why I only buy SAPPHIRE and Powercolor (For AMD).  They let me overclock as much as I want.  Nobody is saying this is a right, we are just upset that things we were used to having are being taken away.  That is human nature, and we have a right to be upset.

All it means is less Nvidia cards bought by me and some other people...


----------



## Patriot (Feb 12, 2015)

Fluffmeister said:


> And yes, I'm on the successful side.








You're/Your... you used the wrong one.
It's only the difference between knowing you're shit and knowing your shit.  

And if you could previously overclock and gain performance... and now you can't... Yes, that is very clearly a downgrade of performance.  
Especially on the mobile side where the "next gen" chips are often just overclocked old ones.

Let me resell you the same thing you have for more... is the message given.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 12, 2015)

Patriot said:


> You're/Your... you used the wrong one.
> It's only the difference between knowing you're shit and knowing your shit.



Good catch... I did assume you were a bit of a Nazi. But then it's also knowing the difference between giving a shit or not. 

Nice Gif though, I'll nick it and use as required.



Patriot said:


> And if you could previously overclock and gain performance... and now you can't... Yes, that is very clearly a downgrade of performance.
> Especially on the mobile side where the "next gen" chips are often just overclocked old ones.
> 
> Let me resell you the same thing you have for more... is the message given.



Unless the driver update yields suitable performance gains that flat out overclocking just can't deliver.

I'd still suggest that if your in the market for the best performance you can get, these gaming laptops probably aren't the best option for you.

Companies resell and rebrand products all the time BTW, welcome to the big mean world of business.


----------



## Cheeseball (Feb 12, 2015)

I really believe they did this to avoid flak with the laptop OEMs.  They don't want a repeat of the 8600M fiasco.

The majority of enthusiast/gaming laptops are meant to be long-term, mobile "pre-built desktop replacements", so overclocking isn't exactly a supported or marketed feature of most OEMs.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Apparently there have been too many that have killed laptops already


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 12, 2015)

Cheeseball said:


> I really believe they did this to avoid flak with the laptop OEMs.  They don't want a repeat of the 8600M fiasco.


More than likely. With laptop graphics, OEMs are the prime movers as evidenced by the lack of outlets catering to selling MXM modules to the consumer, and OEM directives to both vendors to rebrand their graphics line-ups if no actual new hardware is available.
If OEMs margins are threatened by return/warranty claims, they would certainly look to lock down the cause. Now, if this is indeed the case, its likely that AMD's next mobile GPU range might be similarly affected. If a 900M is cause for locking, you'd think that a Tonga derivative (or greater) might also be. At the moment I think the only OEM offering the M295X in mobile form is Alienware's (Dell) AW 15, but since they are charging a $150 premium for what is lower performance than the 970M, the numbers being sold don't make it a high risk.

Judging by the post count here, I'd have to say that between Nvidia's GTX 970 and notebook 900M series, AMD's sales figures for units sold must rival that of Bugatti's Veyron GSV


----------



## Para_Franck (Feb 12, 2015)

I had a dell XPS m1710  back in 2007. It had a top of the line nVidia mobile gpu, a gtx7950 with 512mb of memory. It ran great for about 1,5 years. Than I started to get artefacts and i felt a lot of heat underneath it. I did not know much about computing back then, I wanted to play games and have a mobile device for school (I went back to school to become an engineer after an accident left my legs paralyzed). It finally died at the 2,5 year mark. I thought it was the monitor that died, it would not display anything but a weird blueish pattern. I eventually learned that my video card had to be re-flowed. It was the thing making the underside of my laptop get so hot. Apparently DELL had cheaped out on the thermal interface between the gpu and it's cooler. I dismantled the thing a few years back to check it out. It was true, the thermal paste was all dried up. I never found a place that re-flowed gpus around here. The laptop is still in it's bag somewhere. 

The conclusion of all this is that a gaming laptop is not really a viable solution, it is prone to overheating that will kill your hardware. 

On topic now, I would be angry if NVidia would let me overclock for a while, and pulled it back from me a few months later. Anyways, the hardware is gonna die sooner than later. If overclocking is harmful, let the user decide if he wants to void his warranty. It is his money after all. If he wants to fiddle around, it can be useful for him and he can learn a thing or two doing it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> I had a dell XPS m1710  back in 2007. It had a top of the line nVidia mobile gpu, a gtx7950 with 512mb of memory. It ran great for about 1,5 years. Than I started to get artefacts and i felt a lot of heat underneath it. I did not know much about computing back then, I wanted to play games and have a mobile device for school (I went back to school to become an engineer after an accident left my legs paralyzed). It finally died at the 2,5 year mark. I thought it was the monitor that died, it would not display anything but a weird blueish pattern. I eventually learned that my video card had to be re-flowed. It was the thing making the underside of my laptop get so hot. Apparently DELL had cheaped out on the thermal interface between the gpu and it's cooler. I dismantled the thing a few years back to check it out. It was true, the thermal paste was all dried up. I never found a place that re-flowed gpus around here. The laptop is still in it's bag somewhere.
> 
> The conclusion of all this is that a gaming laptop is not really a viable solution, it is prone to overheating that will kill your hardware.
> 
> On topic now, I would be angry if NVidia would let me overclock for a while, and pulled it back from me a few months later. Anyways, the hardware is gonna die sooner than later. If overclocking is harmful, let the user decide if he wants to void his warranty. It is his money after all. If he wants to fiddle around, it can be useful for him and he can learn a thing or two doing it.



They arent built as heavy as my xps gen 1 was.

That thing had 3 fans in it. 1 for cpu. 1 for gpu and 1 for chassis. All blower type. Never overheated on me.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 12, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> On topic now, I would be angry if NVidia would let me overclock for a while, and pulled it back from me a few months later.


A case of damned if you do and damned if you don't. Asus' ROG boards were full of people screaming about the G750JM's BSOD problems (Asus clocks the GPU at 640MHz, which is an 18.5% OC as standard). Reverting the clockspeed back to its vendor setting (540MHz) seems to have cured the behaviour. Allow overclocking and you have users screaming blue murder about stability issues, or disable overclocking and have people screaming about a violation of their civil rights!


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Feb 13, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> I had a dell XPS m1710  back in 2007. It had a top of the line nVidia mobile gpu, a gtx7950 with 512mb of memory. It ran great for about 1,5 years. Than I started to get artefacts and i felt a lot of heat underneath it. I did not know much about computing back then, I wanted to play games and have a mobile device for school (I went back to school to become an engineer after an accident left my legs paralyzed). It finally died at the 2,5 year mark. I thought it was the monitor that died, it would not display anything but a weird blueish pattern. I eventually learned that my video card had to be re-flowed. It was the thing making the underside of my laptop get so hot. Apparently DELL had cheaped out on the thermal interface between the gpu and it's cooler. I dismantled the thing a few years back to check it out. It was true, the thermal paste was all dried up. I never found a place that re-flowed gpus around here. The laptop is still in it's bag somewhere.
> 
> The conclusion of all this is that a gaming laptop is not really a viable solution, it is prone to overheating that will kill your hardware.
> 
> On topic now, I would be angry if NVidia would let me overclock for a while, and pulled it back from me a few months later. Anyways, the hardware is gonna die sooner than later. If overclocking is harmful, let the user decide if he wants to void his warranty. It is his money after all. If he wants to fiddle around, it can be useful for him and he can learn a thing or two doing it.


If your gaming laptop overheats, then it's a shit laptop. good laptops do not cook themselves like that, dell cheaped out and it killed the machine. A good clevo wont do that. And besides, that era of mobile gpus had BGA solder problems, which killed a LOT of mobile gpus. that does not make gaming laptops less viable.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 13, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> C'mon Nvidia. Why would you create more drama on top of what is already happening???



Apparently they seem to like selling some thing that isn't.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 13, 2015)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> If your gaming laptop overheats, then it's a shit laptop.


At this point, with the thermal throttling built into the GPUs and CPUs now, there should be no way even a cheap laptop should be overheating.

If you overclock the GPU, worst case is it hits the thermal limit and downclocks itself anyway.  So nVidia's claim is entirely bull...


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 13, 2015)

Sadly I think it all boils down to the lack of competition in the mobile GPU market.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 13, 2015)

I love all the Nvidia loyal fanbois in this thread, "Oh my mobile GPU is good enough the way that God intended it" "God told me to not do it, so its a sin" all of you make me feel good that the spirit of pushing hardware for the sake of trying it hasn't died and we don't just buy consoles and dells to play games and surf the web, oh wait.......


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 13, 2015)

Sort of... I'm just glad they make loads of money, the AMD fanbois tears are a bonus.


----------



## Cheeseball (Feb 13, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> If you overclock the GPU, worst case is it hits the thermal limit and downclocks itself anyway.  So nVidia's claim is entirely bull...



I really think it's because of pressure from the OEMs (probably Dell, HP and Toshiba since they were the ones hit hard by the class-action lawsuit before).

We all know that (a) it is the customer's choice to void their warranties and that (b) the GPU will downclock to prevent overheating, but I don't think the manufacturers will even risk allowing their names to be tarnished just because a few enthusiasts want to boost the speed of their desktop replacement. Overclocking is technically pushing the ideal performance outside manufacturer (NVIDIA and the OEMs) specifications.

And please quit the accusations of mobile rebranding, especially since AMD's M290X is basically Pitcairn's HD 8970M which is HD 7970M, which is a downclocked desktop HD 7870/R9 270(X) since 2012. 

M295X seems great, but can only be found in the 5K iMac, which is apparently having overheating issues despite being in a bigger AIO system.


----------



## xfia (Feb 13, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I don't know that 4k would be good, the 980m is weaker than the GTX970 desktop parts.  But 980m SLI would definitely do great at 1440p.


I think so too but there is also 4k laptops with a lot less gpu..  like I think seen one with a 860m


----------



## Steevo (Feb 13, 2015)

Fluffmeister said:


> Sort of... I'm just glad they make loads of money, the AMD fanbois tears are a bonus.




Im only crying about the complete shit Intel 4600 GPU in my laptop, I loved my APU, especially when I gave it 25% more Mega Hurts at the same voltage for free, the extra battery life being able to drop the clocks and voltage for each state was just icing on the cooler when it lasted 10 hours doing normal work.


----------



## GhostRyder (Feb 13, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> At this point, with the thermal throttling built into the GPUs and CPUs now, there should be no way even a cheap laptop should be overheating.
> 
> If you overclock the GPU, worst case is it hits the thermal limit and downclocks itself anyway.  So nVidia's claim is entirely bull...


Exactly, even when overclocking the GPU will throttle well before its going to burn up on top of the fact overclocking does not yield severely higher temps unless you start playing with voltage.



Fluffmeister said:


> Sort of... I'm just glad they make loads of money, the AMD fanbois tears are a bonus.


Man, just say yes and marry NVidia already to make it official.



xfia said:


> I think so too but there is also 4k laptops with a lot less gpu..  like I think seen one with a 860m


Yea, those are very pointless for the most part unless your doing it strictly for the screen real-estate and *maybe* some video/picture work.



Cheeseball said:


> M295X seems great, but can only be found in the 5K iMac, which is apparently having overheating issues despite being in a bigger AIO system.


2 things, 1 the whole iMac is having temp issues from what I've seen including the CPU and GPU which is apparent by the fact they put a very pitiful cooling system inside.  Does not matter the size as the device itself is pretty much without decent airflow.  Linus Tech Tips for instance saw throttling on the CPU constantly when heavy stressing it.  Next the R9 M295X is also available in Alienware currently but only a few select models.

The problem is that this does not make much sense to be blocked by their reasoning.  The voltage is not unlocked on these models (Unless I missed something short of modded bios) so overclocking in even bad scenarios would cause the system to hang forcing a reboot.  Not to mention that with thermal limits the GPU is going to throttle miles before it kills itself from heat including an eventual shutdown if temps cannot be stopped from rising.  Don't see this problem as an end all on the mobile GPU's but seems unnecessary.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 13, 2015)

Cheeseball said:


> I really think it's because of pressure from the OEMs (probably Dell, HP and Toshiba since they were the ones hit hard by the class-action lawsuit before).
> 
> We all know that (a) it is the customer's choice to void their warranties and that (b) the GPU will downclock to prevent overheating, but I don't think the manufacturers will even risk allowing their names to be tarnished just because a few enthusiasts want to boost the speed of their desktop replacement. Overclocking is technically pushing the ideal performance outside manufacturer (NVIDIA and the OEMs) specifications.
> 
> ...




GTX480


----------



## Mr. Fox (Feb 13, 2015)

Man, some of the ignorant comments by people that know absolutely nothing about how outstanding the right kind of laptop overclocks the CPU and GPU is amazing to me. I had _no idea_ there were this many uninformed morons out there. Pay attention... visit HWBOT.org a little more often. Comments to the effect that there are no laptops capable of handling overclocking is reflection of pure ignorance.

That NVIDIA employees would message this when we see examples of those same employees overclocking their own laptops and posting benchmark scores with them is outright hypocrisy.

Wake up dummies and stop making troll comments. There are more extreme laptop overclockers out there than one might realize, and TONS of casual laptop overclockers. Some of these machines are engineered and advertised to support it. I love tearing up gamer-boy desktops with my amazing extreme overclocked laptops with fully unlocked Extreme processors and SLI that overclock like a banshee and still run nice and cool.

What NVIDIA did here is unethical and potentially illegal. If they do not reconsider, there will be a reckoning. Remember the "Bumpgate" Class Action? Get ready to rumble.


----------



## Loafy (Feb 13, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> I used to use an MSi GT60 with a GTX670m, when I played BF3 I had to overclock the GPU to get stable 60+ fps./QUOTE]
> 
> My G75VW with a GTX 660m 2gb Never needed to be overclocked for BF3 to stay VSync'd at 60 Fps.
> 
> If you feel the need to overclock should have spent the money on a tower.


----------



## Mr. Fox (Feb 13, 2015)

If you feel the need to overclock, you should have spent the money on a real laptop and stopped buying cheap garbage laptops with second rate CPU and GPU and poor cooling systems.

People that think only desktops are decent overclocking machines are flat-out ignorant and don't have a clue what is out there. They should stop exposing their ignorance, because it is not very becoming to flaunt that weakness to the public. Show some respect for yourself and say nothing, because that lack of knowledge is a glaring defect.


----------



## Captain_Tom (Feb 13, 2015)

Fluffmeister said:


> Good catch... I did assume you were a bit of a Nazi. But then it's also knowing the difference between giving a shit or not.
> 
> Nice Gif though, I'll nick it and use as required.
> 
> ...



Haha yeah I'm sure Nvidia's next set of "Wonder Drivers" will give us another massive 2% boost lol.  Unless they can deliver 20-30% performance across the bored it is a definite downgrade.


----------



## Captain_Tom (Feb 13, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> At this point, with the thermal throttling built into the GPUs and CPUs now, there should be no way even a cheap laptop should be overheating.
> 
> If you overclock the GPU, worst case is it hits the thermal limit and downclocks itself anyway.  So nVidia's claim is entirely bull...


Exactly.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 13, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> I had a dell XPS m1710  back in 2007. It had a top of the line nVidia mobile gpu, a gtx7950 with 512mb of memory. It ran great for about 1,5 years. Than I started to get artefacts and i felt a lot of heat underneath it. I did not know much about computing back then, I wanted to play games and have a mobile device for school (I went back to school to become an engineer after an accident left my legs paralyzed). It finally died at the 2,5 year mark. I thought it was the monitor that died, it would not display anything but a weird blueish pattern. I eventually learned that my video card had to be re-flowed. It was the thing making the underside of my laptop get so hot. Apparently DELL had cheaped out on the thermal interface between the gpu and it's cooler. I dismantled the thing a few years back to check it out. It was true, the thermal paste was all dried up. I never found a place that re-flowed gpus around here. The laptop is still in it's bag somewhere.
> 
> The conclusion of all this is that a gaming laptop is not really a viable solution, it is prone to overheating that will kill your hardware.
> 
> On topic now, I would be angry if NVidia would let me overclock for a while, and pulled it back from me a few months later. Anyways, the hardware is gonna die sooner than later. If overclocking is harmful, let the user decide if he wants to void his warranty. It is his money after all. If he wants to fiddle around, it can be useful for him and he can learn a thing or two doing it.


Duuude, got the same laptop with the same gpu. Got even the same gpu issues.  Fixed those like 10 times in the row with the oven trick )))


----------



## aliminvte (Feb 13, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> I had a dell XPS m1710  back in 2007. It had a top of the line nVidia mobile gpu, a gtx7950 with 512mb of memory. It ran great for about 1,5 years. Than I started to get artefacts and i felt a lot of heat underneath it. I did not know much about computing back then, I wanted to play games and have a mobile device for school (I went back to school to become an engineer after an accident left my legs paralyzed). It finally died at the 2,5 year mark. I thought it was the monitor that died, it would not display anything but a weird blueish pattern. I eventually learned that my video card had to be re-flowed. It was the thing making the underside of my laptop get so hot. Apparently DELL had cheaped out on the thermal interface between the gpu and it's cooler. I dismantled the thing a few years back to check it out. It was true, the thermal paste was all dried up. I never found a place that re-flowed gpus around here. The laptop is still in it's bag somewhere.
> 
> The conclusion of all this is that a gaming laptop is not really a viable solution, it is prone to overheating that will kill your hardware.
> 
> On topic now, I would be angry if NVidia would let me overclock for a while, and pulled it back from me a few months later. Anyways, the hardware is gonna die sooner than later. If overclocking is harmful, let the user decide if he wants to void his warranty. It is his money after all. If he wants to fiddle around, it can be useful for him and he can learn a thing or two doing it.



So I wanted to comment on your experience with the m1710. I had one too and if you actually looked it up you would have seen that your GPU was built with cheap solder by nvidia, the company in question here, and they were sued in 2008 for something like $11 million. I actually received my money back for my m1710 even though it was was almost 2 years old (got it in 2006). So please don't think your experience is what happens with all gaming notebooks.

I now have 2 alienware 17 series laptops that are both fully capable of being overclocked, let alone running at stock speeds. We pay good money for the hardware and should be able to do what we want with it. I'm sick of reading this garbage about entitlement. Yeah, we just spent $700+ on a video card, of course we want to have fun with it! Not everyone has these gaming notebooks to game first. A lot of people have them to tweak, mod and benchmark. Gaming comes second to these enthusiasts. 

People replying here really need to stop being so ignorant. Overclocked mobile GPUs can see performance boosts as high as %20+ from overclocking and over volting, without going to extreme temperatures. You think you're cool bc you built a desktop and think gaming laptops are useless? Well I've got a desktop for home too, but I also like to game when I'm away from home, at a friend's, at a lan, etc. And I want power when I'm mobile. I'm paying for it so what's the problem? , well I was... Not anymore nvidia.


----------



## aliminvte (Feb 13, 2015)

Prima.Vera said:


> Duuude, got the same laptop with the same gpu. Got even the same gpu issues.  Fixed those like 10 times in the row with the oven trick )))



"the oven trick", which was heating your GPU up until you reballed your board. This issue occurred because your GPU was cheaply made by nvidia and they were sued for millions of dollars because of this. If you contacted dell about it, you would have received a full refund. I had the same laptop and called dell about the issues, quoting the nvidia lawsuit regarding the cheaply soldered GPUs. They quickly gave me a full refund for my laptop even though it was 2 years old. You could have got your money back, instead of reballing the GPU.


----------



## aliminvte (Feb 13, 2015)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> If your gaming laptop overheats, then it's a shit laptop. good laptops do not cook themselves like that, dell cheaped out and it killed the machine. A good clevo wont do that. And besides, that era of mobile gpus had BGA solder problems, which killed a LOT of mobile gpus. that does not make gaming laptops less viable.



In the particular comment you are replying to, the m1710 was equipped with a poorly soldered nvidia GPU (7950) in which they were sued for. I was an m1710 owner and I called dell about my video card issue. They refunded me my money even though it was 2 years old bc of the fact that those GPUs were known to fail (bc nvidia cheaped out). We're those shit laptops? No. I still have an m1710 running amazing with a repaired 7950gtx that I gave to my dad. He loves it and it works great to this day (9 years old!). Either way, people need to understand that laptops are fully capable of overclocking without problems with overheating. I've been doing it for years, so all you children (not who I'm replying to) need to realize you're making yourself look really dumb with your "there's no such thing as gaming laptops"  comments.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 13, 2015)

Iunno about you guys but a buddy of mine got this..


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 13, 2015)

aliminvte said:


> so all you children (not who I'm replying to) need to realize you're making yourself look really dumb with your "there's no such thing as gaming laptops"  comments.


That's real mature of you  and ironic too.


----------



## aliminvte (Feb 13, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> That's real mature of you  and ironic too.



How so? If you're making those comments then you clearly haven't tried doing it and are just trying to get a rise, or troll, people. So yeah, when I say children, I mean it as if "grow up and stop trying to take a piss"


----------



## Cheeseball (Feb 13, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> 2 things, 1 the whole iMac is having temp issues from what I've seen including the CPU and GPU which is apparent by the fact they put a very pitiful cooling system inside.  Does not matter the size as the device itself is pretty much without decent airflow.  Linus Tech Tips for instance saw throttling on the CPU constantly when heavy stressing it.  Next the R9 M295X is also available in Alienware currently but only a few select models.



Yeah, I missed the Alienware line up for the M295X.



Steevo said:


> GTX480



Not sure why you're referencing the GTX 480. I know that overheats like a BBQ grill but it's not a mobile part and most of the card OEMs did honor RMAs because of it, but remember that's a single component and not a MXM module or AIO motherboard.

My point is that it's most likely the OEMs forcing NVIDIA to remove the overclocking functionality to save on RMAs and repair fraud. I know how great it is to overclock a laptop since I have an ASUS K43SV with an older 2nd gen. i5 + GT 540M combo in it myself. I'm not sure why AMD hasn't done the same.

For the majority of these "normal" OEMs like Toshiba, DELL, HP, ASUS, MSI, Acer, etc., overclocking is a business risk to them in terms of aftersales repairs. Yes, some of those brands have high-end models that scream gaming/enthusiast, but in the end they don't want to be doing returns or RMAs because it costs them, especially if its due to overclocking which is not easily traced. They do not want to take the risk regardless if throttling or safety nets are in place.

It sucks that they have to do this, but then again they invested in NVIDIA for their mobile graphics so they get to tell them what to do with their drivers on mobile parts and pre-built OEM systems.


----------



## xfia (Feb 13, 2015)

maybe pressure from a few manufacturers but probably not msi most of all and asus too..  I could see msi being salty about this.. I dont think any other manufacturer supports overclocking so much. not really fair at all when some of the laptops affected are very expensive and damn near a trophy. 

I would like to see approval for overclocking on models that can handle it.. much more responsible and it would be respectful to manufactures that really know how to make the best laptop.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 13, 2015)

aliminvte said:


> How so? If you're making those comments then you clearly haven't tried doing it and are just trying to get a rise, or troll, people. So yeah, when I say children, I mean it as if "grow up and stop trying to take a piss"


Sorry, only troll I see is you, making idiotic statements like that when there is historical proof of many so called "gaming" laptops dying due to heat.
Begone troll! I won't bother replying any more.


----------



## aliminvte (Feb 13, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Sorry, only troll I see is you, making idiotic statements like that when there is historical proof of many so called "gaming" laptops dying due to heat.
> Begone troll! I won't bother replying any more.



You're taking "so - called" gaming laptops. I'm talking real gaming laptops. Alienware m18x can support SLI cards and has perfectly normal temps. You're prob thinking of some thin ultrabook with a 7series or something. I doubt you've even owned a nice laptop that can handle the GPU overclocked. I've had more that 5, and I have 3 right now, so please tell me who the troll is here?


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 13, 2015)

The Quick Poll is picking up speed. So far about 60% said "no", and that's on highly specified tech forum. That means in the "real world" the difference should be even bigger, way bigger. I think?


----------



## birdie (Feb 13, 2015)

Are you crazy people?

NVIDIA has _never_ sold "overclocking" as a feature. NVIDIA is right in regard to safety considerations. NVIDIA is not a charity and it's their right to sell faster clocked chips for more money.

And it's your right to never buy laptops with NVIDIA GPUs ever again. I hardly understand what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 13, 2015)

More people need to go AMD frankly, but I'm not sure they offer this sort of performance in the mobile space currently.

Doh!


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 13, 2015)

Fluffmeister said:


> More people need to go AMD frankly,



 .

EDIT: Img fixed. Fluffmeister, I think you thanked too soon. I'm usually rooting for the green team


----------



## buggalugs (Feb 13, 2015)

birdie said:


> Are you crazy people?
> 
> NVIDIA has _never_ sold "overclocking" as a feature. NVIDIA is right in regard to safety considerations. NVIDIA is not a charity and it's their right to sell faster clocked chips for more money.
> 
> And it's your right to never buy laptops with NVIDIA GPUs ever again. I hardly understand what all the fuss is about.



Oh really?? Whats this then??

http://www.nvidia.com/object/ntune_5.05.54.00.html

and what about this GPU Boost software provided by Nvidia on a NVidia website,?

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/gpu-boost-2

..and why do Nvidia partners "sell" overclocking Nvidia cards as a feature??










Why do Asus supply "GPU tweak" with NVidia based products? and why does MSI provide "afterburner" with their Nvidia products? and why does EVGA supply "Precision" software with their NVidia products? This software comes with  Asus Rog notebooks and MSI gaming notebooks.

If you just spent $1500-$2000+ on a gaming notebook and have been happily overclocking, you would understand what the fuss is about.


----------



## Mr. Fox (Feb 13, 2015)

NVIDIA sucks because of their haughty attitude. They've really overstepped their boundaries this time. It's none of their damned business if we choose to overclock our GPUs. That they've taken the illegal liberty of putting anti-overclocking malware in their latest drivers shows how dishonorable they truly are.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 13, 2015)

Based on your sig I can see why you'd be upset.... ouch.


----------



## Cheeseball (Feb 13, 2015)

buggalugs said:


> http://www.nvidia.com/object/ntune_5.05.54.00.html
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/gpu-boost-2
> 
> ...



nTune is/was meant for desktop cards, but seems like it can be used for mobile parts as well.

GPU Boost is a built-in feature of modern NVIDIA cards to automatically increase clocks on load, much like AMD's Turbo Core. It's not really "overclocking" because it's part of the specification.

GPU Tweak, Afterburner, Precision and all the other tuning tools while very useful, are used by those OEMs as marketing stunts to sell their desktop cards.

You may have misunderstood birdie's rant.

ASUS ROGs, MSI GT/GS-series, Clevo's x-series and other desktop replacement laptops are the exception, particularly because the OEMs themselves allow it or it falls within their warranty, which is why their support usually tell you to use their drivers instead of the stock NVIDIA/AMD ones (albeit OEM drivers are slightly modified and/or outdated).


----------



## aliminvte (Feb 13, 2015)

buggalugs said:


> Oh really?? Whats this then??
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/ntune_5.05.54.00.html
> 
> ...



These people aren't getting it because they don't own the high end notebooks and have never had fun playing with the hardware... They're here to cause problems.


----------



## redeye (Feb 13, 2015)

how about this 970M, asus 751jt-dh72-ca. (http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834232227&cm_re=970m-_-34-232-227-_-Product) 

Fire strike benchmark... HEAVENLY, lol...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3715676

The score is 6666...


----------



## Mr. Fox (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow, they should have told me this a long time ago, ha ha! 

No reason not to overclock a decent laptop for benching... been doing it for years now without consequence. No need to overclock for simple gameplay, but life would be far too boring if all there was to do was play games. If you cut corners and buy a junky laptop to save a few bucks, it might get too hot, but thermals are never an issue with a good machine.

It sure did take them a LONG time to discover and fix that "bug" LOL. If they are going to be liars, they should at least try harder. They're not very good at it.

*980M SLI - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9405275*



*780M SLI - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8291584*



*680M SLI - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6924868*



*580M SLI - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3497119*


----------



## Captain_Tom (Feb 13, 2015)

buggalugs said:


> Oh really?? Whats this then??
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/ntune_5.05.54.00.html
> 
> ...


Bingo!


----------



## birdie (Feb 13, 2015)

buggalugs said:


> Oh really?? Whats this then??
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/ntune_5.05.54.00.html
> 
> ...



1. nTune has long been discontinued and it doesn't support modern NVIDIA GPUs.
2. GPU boost is *not* overclocking. Maybe you have to read again what it does and how it works.
3. I don't care what OEMs provide - NVIDIA doesn't mention "overclocking" on their website.
4. Spending $2K on a gaming laptop sounds like a bad joke. $2K could/should be spent on a much better gaming PC (much better cooling, upgradability, acoustics and you can use up to five monitors).

Sigh.

P.S. Why don't you blame Intel and AMD for not providing the means to overclock mobile CPUs. Huh?


----------



## Mr. Fox (Feb 13, 2015)

NVIDIA's just being stupid. Let's not drag Intel and AMD into the discussion in order to distract us from the matter at hand. And, to set the records straight... mobile Intel CPUs _DO OVERCLOCK_... Extremely well (pun intended). Only the uninformed folks that live in their own little isolated world think otherwise. It's truly amazing how many people speak about things they have no knowledge of.

Like their desktop counterparts, you have to pay extra for an unlocked CPU. The crappy average processors don't do much in a desktop or a laptop. If you're an average Joe that buys a "gaming laptop" from BestBuy or NewEgg you do not get solid hardware. You get cheap gamer-boy garbage. Pay for average, get average. Pay for awesome, get awesome. There are no free rides in desktop or laptop world. $2,000 doesn't get you anything worth having in a desktop or a laptop. Good stuff begins to happen at about twice that budget.

AW18: Intel Core i7 4930MX @ 5.0GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/nqhu1p




M18xR2: Intel Core i7 Extreme 3920XM @ 4.9GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2833018




M18xR1: Intel Core i7 Extreme 2920XM @ 4.9GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2469131




And, my laptop with a desktop CPU installed in it...

P570WM:  Intel Core i7 4930K @ 4.6GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/qbn00c


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 13, 2015)

aliminvte said:


> bc nvidia cheaped out



Just to be clear, this wasn't an issue of nVidia cheaping out.  The problem was a growing pain that basically all the chip manufacturers went through with the transition to lead-free solder.  AMD's RS880M chipset was notorious for failing because of the solder joints for the same reason, I had two laptops with this issue.  When HP did their recall of laptops with the bad nVidia chips they sneaked a bunch of Intel chipset machines in there with the same problem too, but no one seemed to notice or care.


----------



## Mr. Fox (Feb 13, 2015)

I had an HP with the NVIDIA defect. That was quite some time ago. Around 2009 or 2010 if I recall correctly. We got a "free" turd Compaq CQ $300 laptop as a replacement for my wife's $900 laptop in that joke of a Class Action "settlement" award.

NVIDIA has not fabricated any technical excuses for their arbitrary and baseless new Gestapo policy against laptop overclocking. See post above... solder isn't a problem. 580M, 680M, 780M have taken tons of overclocking in my machines without issue. Too many highly successful and extremely reliable laptop overclockers exist for their current policy to be viewed as valid. 

Truth be told, there is potentially an engineering defect in the new Maxwell MXM cards that they want to deflect responsibility for just as they did in the Bumpgate Class Action suit already mentioned. This unexpected stance they are taking now smacks of something sneaky and underhanded lurking in the shadows.


----------



## James D (Feb 13, 2015)

I knew there are many didiots who own desktop and just afraid of mobile GPU performance so they attack notebook owners with limited sense. Crying that notebooks can't be overclocked anyway.

But I just didn't know that there are SO MANY!


----------



## xfia (Feb 13, 2015)

guess it makes since that there is just something about the quality..  makes me feel bad for people that got them in cheaper models.. not that are not really cheap but yeah they will be having higher temps..


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2015)

Meanwhile, i've got two overclocked Intel+AMD gaming laptops in the house. temps arent an issue, and they're certainly reliable.


----------



## xfia (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm not really even really sure about temps in laptops to be honest haha like is anything over 80c really ok or are you just throttling..


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2015)

xfia said:


> I'm not really even really sure about temps in laptops to be honest haha like is anything over 80c really ok or are you just throttling..




they throttle. if you OC so much it throttled, replace the thermal paste or lower the OC. i got a *30C* drop in temps on mine using MX4 (second hand i7 laptop) and a huge performance boost, especially when i OC'd the GPU.


----------



## xfia (Feb 14, 2015)

would be strange if something about them couldn't handle at least 80c  

this just leaves people scratching heads when they end overclocking on mobile gpu's with a new architecture and let everyone do so for months.

lame excuse.. someone needs to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (Feb 14, 2015)

to all the Nvidia supporters in this thread: so you are supporting Nvidia for taking away the choice to oc the laptop that people bought with their hard earned money? good job people! and thak you for supporting the consumer


----------



## semantics (Feb 14, 2015)

Mussels said:


> they throttle. if you OC so much it throttled, replace the thermal paste or lower the OC. i got a *30C* drop in temps on mine using MX4 (second hand i7 laptop) and a huge performance boost, especially when i OC'd the GPU.


True, the first thing i always do is replace all the thermal paste in a laptop with higher quality ones like MX4 ICdiamond7 etc and increase the application force can often find a drop of 5c+ and that thermal paste won't wear out after a year.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 14, 2015)

semantics said:


> True, the first thing i always do is replace all the thermal paste in a laptop with higher quality ones like MX4 ICdiamond7 etc and increase the application force can often find a drop of 5c+ and that thermal paste won't wear out after a year.



Does anyone know what quality thermal paste Asus uses for their ROG laptops?


----------



## ypsylon (Feb 14, 2015)

Oh dear laptop users probably crying like mad right  now.

Seriously tho anyone familiar with limitations of mobile devices would be mad to OC a laptop.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2015)

ypsylon said:


> Oh dear laptop users probably crying like mad right  now.
> 
> Seriously tho anyone familiar with limitations of mobile devices would be mad to OC a laptop.




a lot of people disagree with you


----------



## Mr. Fox (Feb 14, 2015)

Mussels said:


> a lot of people disagree with you


I am amazed at the magnitude of ignorance that is so prevalent among desktop owners. I never dreamed the ignorance would be so rampant.

Look what I found digging through my old emails, LOL. If NVIDIA doesn't reverse their ludicrous and unfounded position on MXM overclocking, we may get to have another nasty dance.



> -----Original Message-----
> From: NVIDIA GPU Litigation Settlement Administrator [mailto:Receipt@NvidiaSettlement.com]
> Sent: Sunday, December 19, 2010 2:52 PM
> To: mr_fox_rox
> ...


----------



## Captain_Tom (Feb 15, 2015)

James D said:


> I knew there are many didiots who own desktop and just afraid of mobile GPU performance so they attack notebook owners with limited sense. Crying that notebooks can't be overclocked anyway.
> 
> But I just didn't know that there are SO MANY!



I know right?  These people do realize that mobile graphics have been close to desktop for the past 3-4 years right?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2015)

Captain_Tom said:


> I know right?  These people do realize that mobile graphics have been close to desktop for the past 3-4 years right?




i wouldnt say close to desktop, but i would say fast enough for portable gaming - especially when laptops tend to have lower resolution screens.


----------



## Captain_Tom (Feb 15, 2015)

Mussels said:


> i wouldnt say close to desktop, but i would say fast enough for portable gaming - especially when laptops tend to have lower resolution screens.



The 680M was really about as strong as a 670, especially when overclocked.  The 780m was as strong as a 680, and the 980m overclocked is as strong as a 780.  Don't tell me that isn't close enough when statistics show that most desktop users are gaming with a 560 Ti or lower.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 15, 2015)

Mussels said:


> a lot of people disagree with you



If anything, I'd say that a few people voting numerous times disagree...either that, or TPU has a particularly strong mobile-OC contingent - no doubt helped the influx of new members. But hardly representative of sales as a whole.
I'm going to go out on a limb and say 45% of laptop owners don't overclock either GPU or CPU, and I doubt even desktop ownership sees anything close to that kind of number.

As for the issue itself, as an enthusiast it always grieves me to see vendors and manufacturers treat us like toddlers found playing with matches. From the point of view of the business as whole, I'm remain perpetually surprised that mobile (given the high return rate) isn't fully locked down, plastered with tamperproof seals, and put together with proprietary fastenings. Of the laptops I've been given to "fix" due to overclocking, the end results are more often than not much more severe than for desktop parts. It seems that 5 minutes of Google is all that is required for some people to download a modded BIOS and push the power limits to the stops. By the time I get it, all they want is for an original BIOS reflash so they can send it off for a warranty claim. At the very least, they've played with some bundled OC utility, or downloaded XTU and managed to turn their system into an unstable basket case.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 15, 2015)

James D said:


> I knew there are many didiots who own desktop and just afraid of mobile GPU performance so they attack notebook owners with limited sense.


So are you saying notebook owners have limited sense?  You must be a desktop user, judging by your grammar.


----------



## SaltyFish (Feb 15, 2015)

After the whole NVIDIA GTX 970 memory thing, I wonder if TPU will do a poll regarding this as well... not to mention a full article about its results.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 15, 2015)

SaltyFish said:


> After the whole NVIDIA GTX 970 memory thing, I wonder if TPU will do a poll regarding this as well... not to mention a full article about its results.


A poll? Like the one on the front page article that you're commenting on?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> If anything, I'd say that a few people voting numerous times disagree...either that, or TPU has a particularly strong mobile-OC contingent - no doubt helped the influx of new members. But hardly representative of sales as a whole.
> I'm going to go out on a limb and say 45% of laptop owners don't overclock either GPU or CPU, and I doubt even desktop ownership sees anything close to that kind of number.
> 
> As for the issue itself, as an enthusiast it always grieves me to see vendors and manufacturers treat us like toddlers found playing with matches. From the point of view of the business as whole, I'm remain perpetually surprised that mobile (given the high return rate) isn't fully locked down, plastered with tamperproof seals, and put together with proprietary fastenings. Of the laptops I've been given to "fix" due to overclocking, the end results are more often than not much more severe than for desktop parts. It seems that 5 minutes of Google is all that is required for some people to download a modded BIOS and push the power limits to the stops. By the time I get it, all they want is for an original BIOS reflash so they can send it off for a warranty claim. At the very least, they've played with some bundled OC utility, or downloaded XTU and managed to turn their system into an unstable basket case.



you can only vote once, per registered user. i'd say 99% of laptop users dont OC, but a large percentage of users who bought a *GAMING* laptop have looked into it.


The main problem here is that someone could have bought a laptop with this feature, and bam - removed.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 15, 2015)

Mussels said:


> The main problem here is that someone could have bought a laptop with this feature, and bam - removed.



That's exactly the issue and what several people just can't seem to grasp. Heck, I even oced my old m5310 and it wasn't a gaming laptop in any sense (Athlon XP-M 2400+, 320m IGP OCed to 205Mhz, 1GB DDR-266, still works today with the same OC) so I'd guess that gaming laptops are specced to at least handle a mild overclock. Even if it isn't a "right" is a common expectation for power users.







HumanSmoke said:


> If anything, I'd say that a few people voting numerous times disagree...



You can vote only once:


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 15, 2015)

Mussels said:


> you can only vote once, per registered user.


Well, that's a refreshing change. Usually a TPU poll involves more vote stuffing than Tammany Hall ever saw.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> Well, that's a refreshing change. Usually a TPU poll involves more vote stuffing than Tammany Hall ever saw.













Unless theres some way to exploit it, the polls have always been this way.


----------



## SaltyFish (Feb 15, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> A poll? Like the one on the front page article that you're commenting on?


I was expecting the same main front page poll like the GTX 970 one. Also, I usually check the news articles through the forum page rather than the front page. I'm not sure how I feel knowing that TPU actually does have a poll on this. However I feel, TPU probably will end up with a dedicated news article about the poll results. And we'll all rant and rave about it.


Mussels said:


> you can only vote once, *per registered user.*


Emphasis mine. Unregistered users can vote as well using their IP address as a temporary check. Given the technical expertise of many of TPU's members and their... passionate enthusiasm, it's not hard to see some people rotate their IP addresses and stuff the ballots. Who needs sockpuppet accounts? Vote early and vote often!


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 15, 2015)

Mussels said:


> Unless theres some way to exploit it, the polls have always been this way.


Well, there is this...


W1zzard said:


> forum users can only vote once on the poll, unregistered *once per ip per 24 hours*. these polls are a fun thing, they have no significance for us, so i really don't care if there is cheating.


...in answer to this


Sony Xperia S said:


> A few dozen of these votes are mine because it is open for quite a while and you can vote every day.


Not exactly a fullproof accounting method is it?


SaltyFish said:


> I was expecting the same main front page poll like the GTX 970 one. Also, I usually check the news articles through the forum page rather than the front page.


Ah! I see. The poll isn't visible from the forum page


SaltyFish said:


> I'm not sure how I feel knowing that TPU actually does have a poll on this. However I feel, TPU probably will end up with a dedicated news article about the poll results. And we'll all rant and rave about it.


Well some people will rant and rave about it for sure, and if previous articles are anything to go by, a small percentage of posters will actually be affected by it.


SaltyFish said:


> Unregistered users can vote as well using their IP address as a temporary check. Given the technical expertise of many of TPU's members and their... passionate enthusiasm, it's not hard to see some people rotate their IP addresses and stuff the ballots. Who needs sockpuppet accounts? Vote early and vote often!


Aye. Kind of makes you wonder how much spare time people have if they're devoting some time every day to vote in a poll that even the site administrator says holds no significance.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2015)

is that for frontpage polls, or the forum polls? or both?


----------



## SaltyFish (Feb 15, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> Kind of makes you wonder how much spare time people have if they're devoting some time every day to vote in a poll that even the site administrator says holds no significance.


I question the lack of significance part. After all, we have this shining example. The fun part I don't dispute though. It's always amusing to see which side manged to do a better job rigging the results, especially for a topic you didn't expect so many people so riled up over. Granted it's got NVIDIA on it and we're still fresh off the GTX 970 memory thing so the anti-NVIDIA (not the same thing as pro-AMD) camp is rallying to milk this. And likewise, the pro-NVIDIA (again, not the same thing as anti-AMD) camp is playing this whole thing down in a way they're not used to (laptops? who would've guessed?). See how fun this is?

Despite recent trends and all this, TPU probably isn't going down the gutter, so I'll likely go back to watching this thread with my bucket of popcorn.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 15, 2015)

I can't overclock my GTX 860m anymore  Pretty annoying really... I mean... on max load my GPU temps never go over 58c.
When I overclock the core clock to 325 and memory to 225 the temps only go up as far as 70-72c on max load.
It's perfectly safe! Does this truly mean that I will never be able to overclock again???? My laptop can handle this no problem so this is rather annoying :/


----------



## xfia (Feb 15, 2015)

why cant you oc a 860m?  its not a 900m..


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Roll back the driver to a previous version, then you can overclock again.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 15, 2015)

Well overclocking on the 800m series also can no longer overclock just like the 900m series.

I will roll back for sure! but does this mean if I ever update my drivers, I won't be able to overclock again or is this gonna pass eventually?!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2015)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Well overclocking on the 800m series also can no longer overclock just like the 900m series.
> 
> I will roll back for sure! but does this mean if I ever update my drivers, I won't be able to overclock again or is this gonna pass eventually?!




depends if Nvidia think its better to save on warranty returns from overclocking, or to avoid the bad press of disabling it.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 15, 2015)

Should this not be up to me to decide weather or not to overclock or not! But I suppose if a lot of people are overclocking and mess it up... I guess I understand.
But why do companies allow warranty to cover overclocking their laptops? I mean.. everyone knows that it's a risk! if you fry your lappy then that's your own damn fault and not the company right?! 

I bought this laptop so I can overclock safely and now I can't update the drivers or there won't be overclocking! Fierce annoying


----------



## xfia (Feb 15, 2015)

haha so they just x overclocking on all mobile gpu's I take it.  maybe the title of the article should be changed.

ngreedia is really pushing it.. I hope they get rage from customers and manufactures.


----------



## Captain_Tom (Feb 15, 2015)

xfia said:


> haha so they just x overclocking on all mobile gpu's I take it.  maybe the title of the article should be changed.
> 
> ngreedia is really pushing it.. I hope they get rage from customers and manufactures.



It's just Maxwell GPU's.  My 765m overclocks just fine.


----------



## Mr. Fox (Feb 17, 2015)

The anti-laptop-overclocking trolls are simply misinformed and out of touch with technology, or they wasted money on a cheap machine that wasn't engineered to be awesome and have no valid frame of reference to draw from.

In the spirit of sarcasm, here is another great example of why "notebooks should never be overclocked" LOL. In these runs my 980M cards temps peaked at 70°C.

Fire Strike Extreme run... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5921625




And, a "regular" Fire Strike run...




C'mon NVIDIA... knock it off with the God act and give us back our property ownership rights. You do not own my computers, and I don't appreciate your false pretenses. You do NOT have a right to decide what is best for me or my laptop.


----------



## danwat1234 (Jun 20, 2015)

What the heck nVidia!? Let us overclock our video cards! Can Nibitor be used to modify the BIOS of the 980m mobile GPU to modify clocks?


----------

